# New member with some noob ?



## pwd (Sep 10, 2008)

I shot my first hand gun this past saturday(sig 229), and i am hooked. My dream gun is a 2 tone sig sauer 229, but it is to expensive.(atleast right now) I narrowed it down to the 2 tone XD9 sc.

From my understanding it now only comes in a package? 

It includes the case, gun, holster, mag loader, mag holder(?), 1-10round mag, 1-16 round mag w/grip extension , lock and brush(?)

also 

what does the sig come with?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

pwd said:


> I shot my first hand gun this past saturday(sig 229), and i am hooked. My dream gun is a 2 tone sig sauer 229, but it is to expensive.(atleast right now) I narrowed it down to the 2 tone XD9 sc.
> 
> From my understanding it now only comes in a package?
> 
> ...


The XD's come with the XD Gear Package. You might as well toss the holster and the mag holder as they are complete crap and get yourself some good ones. I've had OK luck with the loader, but there are better on the market. Ditch the brush and get a Bore Snake. You may want to also consider getting a Pearce grip extention for the 10 round mag as well. Personallly, I wish SA would just give an extra mag instead.

Not sure what the Sigs come with, but I'm sure someone will chime in soon.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm trying to remember what my P229 came with. I think it was just one mag, but I've since bought a used P6 and a used P220 and each came with two mags. If you like a Sig and are price sensitive, a CPO is one way to go.

The XD is a nice polymer gun. Low bore axis, kind of feels like a 1911. The XDm is pretty nice if you're looking for a full sized 9mm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> The XDm is pretty nice if you're looking for a full sized 9mm.


Isn't the XDm only available in .40?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Isn't the XDm only available in .40?


For now. I think I read somewhere (maybe American Rifleman) that 9mm is coming soon.


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

My 226st came with two mags, lock, and bottle of miltec lube.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> For now. I think I read somewhere (maybe American Rifleman) that 9mm is coming soon.


I would not be at all surprised.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Todd said:


> The XD's come with the XD Gear Package. You might as well toss the holster and the mag holder as they are complete crap and get yourself some good ones. I've had OK luck with the loader, but there are better on the market. Ditch the brush and get a Bore Snake. You may want to also consider getting a Pearce grip extention for the 10 round mag as well. Personallly, I wish SA would just give an extra mag instead.
> 
> Not sure what the Sigs come with, but I'm sure someone will chime in soon.


I would agree w/Todd's assesment of the usefulness of the XD's "extras". They are eye candy marketing tools that they hope will help a person make the decision to buy their pistol over someone else's. Buy the pistol on the merits of the pistol itself, and don't put much value at all on those little extra items.

PhilR.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

BTW - in case you just have to have a Sig - you can find used German Sig P6's on sale for around $300 quite easily. These are single-stack 9mm's that were used by the German police. They make great range or home defense pistols.

Nothing wrong with an XD though. Or at least nothing wrong that a Glock couldn't fix.....:mrgreen:

PhilR.


----------



## dblcorona (Nov 27, 2007)

Also, if you like the sigs, you might want to check out the FN. I have a friend that loves his XD, and he has shot alot more than me.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Sig 2340*

If you are really wanting a Sig, a local gunshop has some turn in 2340's for around $359.00 with three mags included, I picked one up that way and it's a sweet shooter. Has mostly carry wear and is mechanically perfect. They have quite a few 9mm Sigs as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

One can find Duty Tested Sigs pretty cheap. They're easy to spot from the red pistol boxes. They are pretty much rebuilt guns and totally worth what they ask for them.

I got my 229 (Not a D.T.) used at a gun show for 525.00. It come with 7 mags and all the papers, box etc. Really nice gun. Most Sigs I've seen new and used will have at least 2 mags. Many others I've seen with more.

As for that Fobus stuff that comes with the XD I have not seen many that actually wanted or used them. I think I still have a couple of them around here that people didn't want when I sold my XD9C and a left handed one that fit a G19. I don't think they are junk or anything. For me it's leather or nothing..I just like it more. Come to think about it I might have one of those 9mm mag holder dealies..heh


----------

